
The Coders Programming Themselves Out of a Job - xcubic
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/agents-of-automation/568795?single_page=true
======
eindiran
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120322)

------
IronWolve
Go away or I will replace you with a very small shell script

